
How Frankie Manning's incredible dancing skills made him famous twice,50yr apart - Tomte
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/26/11776066/frankie-mannings-102nd-birthday
======
joshuaellinger
No tech but Frankie was awesome. I was lucky enough to take some classes from
him in the late 90s.

